# Mistake?



## AuroraSuicune (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone's pointed this out yet but...

If you open up the map in Pokemon Platinum, and zoom in on Route 212 South, the description of it says something along the lines that *"there is a man in a house who will trade TM's for shards."*

_STUPID GAMEFREAK, THIS IS POKEMON PLATINUM, THERE IS NO MAN THAT TRADES SHARDS ANYMORE._

Maybe Pokemon Platinum is just a marketed hacked version of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl =D


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 25, 2009)

...The move tutor? I know they have referred to attacks as "TM's" before, so that may be it. I don't remember if there's a tutor there or not though...


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Sep 25, 2009)

Noooo like: -copies out description-

*"There is a house here where whose residents offer to trade TMs for Red, Blue, Yellow, or Green Shards."*

Thats what I meant =D


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha, well, there's always stuff that Game Freak forgets about. *coughMissingnocough*


----------



## Tigerclaw (Sep 25, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Haha, well, there's always stuff that Game Freak forgets about. *coughMissingnocough*


I think they've figured out about Missingno by now.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, but they found out about it too late. Glitches are more ot less stuff that the programmers forgot about.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 27, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Yeah, but they found out about it too late. Glitches are more ot less stuff that the programmers forgot about.


AWESOME stuff they forget about =P


----------



## surskitty (Sep 27, 2009)

AuroraSuicune said:


> Maybe Pokemon Platinum is just a marketed hacked version of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl =D


Well, yeah.  Just as Blue's hacked RG, Yellow's hacked Blue, GS're hacked Yellow, Crystal's hacked GS, FRLG're hacked RS, Emerald's hacked FRLG, and HGSS're hacked Platinum.

There's no point redoing everything when most of what's there's entirely functional.  It's a lot easier to just change what needs to be changed.



If I cared more, I'd check to see if the script mix-up was by the localizers or by Gamefreak, but :/ don't feel like loading up Platinum.


----------

